# 92 240SX: Intermittent Shift Problem



## 240rocker (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am having an intermittent problem with my 92 240SX Auto Transmission. I have seen this problem posted in other forums, but I have yet to find a possible solution. The problem is that sometimes my tranny won't shift out of first gear. The only way to get it to shift to second is to turn the car completely off and restart it. I have changed the TPS as someone suggested and I have also done a complete transmission flush! What could possibly be the problem? I really don't think it's the transmission itself, since the problem is corrected when I restart the car. This has been going on now for about a year now and the local mechanics are baffled as to what is going on as they can't get it to act up on them. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!! 

240rocker


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

just make the car more fun, swap to 5sp. then it has to shift heh


----------



## Rik (Oct 14, 2003)

240rocker said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am having an intermittent problem with my 92 240SX Auto Transmission. I have seen this problem posted in other forums, but I have yet to find a possible solution. The problem is that sometimes my tranny won't shift out of first gear. The only way to get it to shift to second is to turn the car completely off and restart it. I have changed the TPS as someone suggested and I have also done a complete transmission flush! What could possibly be the problem? I really don't think it's the transmission itself, since the problem is corrected when I restart the car. This has been going on now for about a year now and the local mechanics are baffled as to what is going on as they can't get it to act up on them. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 240rocker


I have a 93 240SX and my Tranny was doing the same thing. I would have to turn off the car to get it to shift out of the lower gear. I put in a new Speedometer head 4 days ago and it never did it again. My Speedometer was not working. My Tach worked. Damn thing would not auto shift out of the lower gear in drive.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

thats weird that changin the speedo would help that problem...personally i think you got lucky....i doubt that is his problem too,personally. its possibly but very doubtful


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Does your Speedo work? If its not than youre isn't getting signal from the VSS
(vehicle speed sensor). This can definately be the culprit. What you doing when you turn the key on and back on is your are resetting the TCM Trans control module and it hasn't adjusted to your sensors readings yet and you'll get a shift but its a default mode from the computer. Then when it reads, it sees that youre maybe not going fast enough for a shift so it won't shift at all. Tts definately electronice though. Check to see if youre getting a signal from the VSS though. Its easy if your speedo works than the sensor is good. If worse comes to worse drop the pan and make sure they didn't crimp any wires on the pan or just happen to cut anything. Then I'd check the resistance on any solenoid inside the trans. More than likely though its probably your 1-2 shift solenoid or your TCM. Hope that gets you somewhere.

-Alex


----------



## bennyhut (Jun 8, 2005)

*Intermittent Trans Problem - Won't shift out of 1st*

My car is doing the same thing. It will be fine for a while and then with no reason why, not shift out of first. If I turn the car off and on it will reset and work fine for a while. I've gotten good at it that I can knock it into neutral, turn the key off and on, the car re-starts itself, then shift into drive and it's good to go again for a while.
My speedo works fine. I'm going to replace the TPS, but I'm not confident that will correct the problem.
Did anyone ever find a cause or a way to fix this? The dealer and the service places around can't figure it out. I agree that it has to be electrical because the trans works fine otherwise, and turning off the key cures it, like rebooting your computer.
PLEASE HELP! It's annoying but is also sometimes a big problem when pulling out onto a busy road.
Thanks




Slo_240 said:


> Does your Speedo work? If its not than youre isn't getting signal from the VSS
> (vehicle speed sensor). This can definately be the culprit. What you doing when you turn the key on and back on is your are resetting the TCM Trans control module and it hasn't adjusted to your sensors readings yet and you'll get a shift but its a default mode from the computer. Then when it reads, it sees that youre maybe not going fast enough for a shift so it won't shift at all. Tts definately electronice though. Check to see if youre getting a signal from the VSS though. Its easy if your speedo works than the sensor is good. If worse comes to worse drop the pan and make sure they didn't crimp any wires on the pan or just happen to cut anything. Then I'd check the resistance on any solenoid inside the trans. More than likely though its probably your 1-2 shift solenoid or your TCM. Hope that gets you somewhere.
> 
> -Alex


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that is why you get a car with a manual transmission. that way, you can get out of first whenever you want.


----------



## bennyhut (Jun 8, 2005)

it's a convertible and was only available as an automatic.
I would like to eventually change it out to a manual but need the cash first. Unless someone decides to help me out and "pimp my ride"!
For right now I need to get it to work so any help is appreciated.


----------

